# The Page 2 Blues...



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We've had a wonderful 4 months away touring Europe and beyond...

As we've returned through different countries the road atlas for each countries have gradually been filed away...

Eventually we always look forward to getting our Michelin France map out again as we love the trip back through France, then gradually as you head towards the ferry the page numbers decrease until you turn back to the dreaded pages 2 ~ 3 and Calais beckons...

Anyone else get the Page 2 Blues?

Pete

ps ~ Pedant alert ~ if you use a different road atlas/port then change the page no/port name accordingly.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

I know exactly what you mean but for me it is the beginning of the map book, the nearer you get to the front the nearer you are to Calais


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Yes ! I know exactly what you mean. I always think of it as rolling back up Europe again. Normally, when we come back via Calais, it's throwing it down with rain and we finish up on the A26, despite our best intentions. This year we did a different route from Cambrai and missed all the Field of the Cloth of Gold and so on.

G


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Just back from a 3 month tour and really hate it when you drop down numbers in the French road map.

We do tend to arrive at the port about a day early, which is not good but its better than missing the ferry.

Plans are already underway for our next tour so the maps are out, starting at page 3 as usual and planning our way on the N10 southwards.

We do question why we actually come back at all and why we do not fly back just for 48 hours. Have not solved that one yet.....


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

AndrewandShirley said:


> We do question why we actually come back at all and why we do not fly back just for 48 hours. Have not solved that one yet.....


The reason we can't do this is that our insurance company (and it isn't the only one to do this) specifies that if we leave the van for more than 36 hours then we have to tell them, and have acceptable secure parking. So when we had a week on a Seine cruise last year we had to leave the van in secure parking in Paris and the insurance company had to have the name of the secure carpark and agree it with the underwriters. They wouldn't agree that we could leave it with a friend. So flying home for a short period is not as easy as it sounds.
Lala


----------

